# Finished first book, now what?



## akelley43 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have not been on in awhile but wanted to check in and let you know my fantasy book, "Dragons of the Wold, the Chosen"  is done and has been listed on Amazon this week! I'm so excited! However, now I need to market it and have no idea where to start. I self-published using the free section CreateSpace to save money and now need to spend some money I guess to promote the book. If there are any first-time authors out there that can give some advice it would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 25, 2014)

Moved to Marketing forum.


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2014)

Have you been to the Writer's Cafe at Kboards.com? That's where a big community of indie authors posts and the talk is predominantly publishing and marketing. Tons of good info there. 

(I hope it is okay to mention another forum here).


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, and congratulations! Publishing your first book is a huge moment, so enjoy it!

You didn't link to the book so here it is: Dragons of the Wold: The Chosen: Annie Kelley: 9781494985233: Amazon.com: Books

The first thing you need to do is to get it out in Kindle format. Paperbacks are fine as a second option, or if you want to hand-sell your books at fairs and so on, but self-publishers sell better in ebook format. Plus, the paperback is expensive!

I would second the advice to go to the Writers' Cafe at Kboards. The folks there are experts on self-publishing and the mysterious ways of Amazon, and will advise you on marketing strategies.

Other things you can do: use your website, Twitter, Facebook, other social sites to let people know about your book (without bombarding them, of course). With print books, you can hold a Goodreads giveaway, which might generate a few reviews. You can look for book review bloggers who specialise in your genre and age range, and respectfully ask if you can send them a copy to review. But to be honest, your options are limited until you have a Kindle version out.


----------



## JMFitton (Jan 22, 2015)

This is one of the questions I had myself. The responses I've read lead me to another question. How do I publish e-books or kindle books. Any advice?


----------



## LordFalco (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm strictly a low-tech type, still using the ancient Corel Word. I specify to Windows to make it a continuous file I can add to when time permits. If you have a cover available, about 1500 x 2500 pixels or so, Amazon has a separate upload for that. They make it extremely easy. Just go to their Kindle publishing page and follow instructions.


----------



## JP Harker (Jul 12, 2016)

Stupid question, but the Kboards site seems to say it's all about Kindle stuff - is it a place that can advise people on old fashioned paper books as well (closing in on getting my first one out and am also pretty clueless about this stuff!)?


----------



## Russ (Jul 12, 2016)

JPT said:


> Stupid question, but the Kboards site seems to say it's all about Kindle stuff - is it a place that can advise people on old fashioned paper books as well (closing in on getting my first one out and am also pretty clueless about this stuff!)?



When you say old fashioned paper books do you mean traditional publishers or self pub or small press?

I think if you start a new thread with a little more about where you are there are several people here who can give you some good advice.


----------



## troynos (Jul 12, 2016)

Post about it on relevant facebook groups, websites, etc..

Maybe do a Goodreads Giveaway

Do ads on Facebook and Goodreads

Go to local bookstores and get it on the shelves there

Do signings, conventions, etc.. 

Basically anything that gets your name and the book out there for people to see


----------



## JP Harker (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi, I mean self published but for a paper book - presumably if I'm starting a new thread it'd still belong in this section of the forum?  (I'm one of those annoying people who don't really understand the internet!)

thanks!


----------



## Russ (Jul 21, 2016)

AS someone who has created hard copies you have an advantage is getting reviews and blurbs.  Many reviewers and blurbers like to get hard copies.

If it is not too expensive get a bunch of ARCs made and send them out to your reviewers etc of choice.

How you market your self-published book also depends on your budget and if you goal is writing full time, or as a small side business.


----------

